# What Train Case/Carry All or Whatever..  Do you use for your kit??



## BritneyDawn (Jul 9, 2010)

So I'm one not the type of Artist who carries Little kits.I'm the type who carries a massive kit with everything because i hate the idea of being without something when i need it,even though its rare.I'm just happy having a big case ya know? Anywhoo i was wondering what Train Case or Carry All or whatever you use do you use.If your like me and like massive one/s which do you have. Or if your the type to have separate kits for different Jobs what do you use? I'm curious about that too.I'm don't know i just hate stuffing everything into little kits.I need everything in its correct place nice and neatly and not squished it anyway.With lots of extra unused room.Maybe I'm being a little OCD i don't know lol And i cant think of the name right now but um those MASSIVE bags that look almost like suitcases? I'm sorry i cant think of the name..its after 2am and I'm my brain is pretty much half asleep ha ha Anyway Ive seen those online only but looking online they actually look perfect for me and the space i want.But i wonder in reality if that's just so overboard not to mention undo-able.I'm not a big girl I'm around 115 to 120 lbs so i don't know if i could even carry those damn things lol Plus things like this tend to look smaller or bigger online then in what they actually are in reality.

Thank you everyone for reading my thread.I love this website.Everyone is always so nice and helpful


----------



## mern (Jul 9, 2010)

is it a zuca bag?


----------



## LC (Jul 9, 2010)

Im the same as you...I don't want to be in a situation where i needed that one product that is rare and left at home...if you're kit is anything like mine, then the zuca bag won't be even close to being big enough. theyre pretty small. I actually saw an awesome one at nigels beauty emporum. It's not on their site yet, but keep checking back, I'm buying it as soon as I can.

for now, I use two of these, stacked on each other:





plus a larger caboodle.

I have an asinine amount of products, so even if you have just a tiny bit less than me, the cases that i use would be perfect for you. They fit all my makeup, but my stuff is realllly jammed packed. if you need a reference to how much i have so that you can see if your stuff will fit, heres the link to my collection... also, those cases i have are only 69$ when you hve the coupon joann's has. you know the 40% off coupons for one item they always send out in newspapers? just use that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heres my collection for reference:  my collection


----------



## BritneyDawn (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes thank you Mern,its the Zuca.Though LC im surprised you say they are so small.They look pretty big online.And ive heard many artists rave about them.Are you sure you seen the Pro Artist Zuca? Look at this link to the one im speaking of. http://www.zuca.com/artist/index.php Ive been coveting this bag lol Well like i said everything always looks bigger or smaller online lol Thanks again


----------



## mern (Jul 10, 2010)

I want to order the pro zuca once I get out of debt ahha Im slooooowwwly learning to prioritize and not buy MAC... im on a no buy its been 3 months i think! i am doing good ahha


----------



## LC (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BritneyDawn* 

 
_Yes thank you Mern,its the Zuca.Though LC im surprised you say they are so small.They look pretty big online.And ive heard many artists rave about them.Are you sure you seen the Pro Artist Zuca? Look at this link to the one im speaking of. ZCA Artist Collection : Artist Collection Ive been coveting this bag lol Well like i said everything always looks bigger or smaller online lol Thanks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep that's the one I'm talking about. I've even seen and played around with it in person. I guess I just say it's small because I know it doesnt fit my stuff. I wish it did though because it's so cool and convenient. It really depends on how much you have, but it doesnt even come close to working for me. That's why I sent you a link to my collection, so that maybe you can know before you order it if you're stuff will fit. If you have as much as me, or even a little less, your stuff won't fit in the zuca. The case at Nigels Beauty Emporum is seriously the best I've ever seen, and it's cheaper than the zuca. It's a little wider and a little taller than the zuca, and it has very space efficient drawers, there's no wasted space on that thing unlike many train cases. But yes youre right, it looks big online, but is so much smaller in person.


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 11, 2010)

I broke down and finally got a Zuca (I assisted another artist for the job and afterwards, she gave me a little chat about appearance, especially if you do print/bridal makeup). The Zuca is the same size as my old samsonite carry-on. I have a lot of crap and it actually holds it better (it'll force you to pack smart, depotting and organizing). I like the fact that I can use it for carry-on, as I fly often. Travelon also makes a popular case that looks like the Zuca backpack, but is a roller.


----------



## LRMakeup (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a Zuca and I'm slowly falling out of love with it. I carry all of my stuff in Powder Group clear bags and I've found a way to strategically fit all of the bags in the Zuca perfectly. However, its packed super tight and I'm thinking I need more room because I literally cannot fit one more thing. I also don't like that is a big black hole. I would prefer a suitcase or one of those Tutto cases which opens up and you can work directly out of it. With my Zuca, everything is stacked so in order to get to certain bags, I have to unpack the whole case and sometimes there's not enough space in the makeup trailer or set up area to do that.


----------



## LC (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Whore* 

 
_I have a Zuca and I'm slowly falling out of love with it. I carry all of my stuff in Powder Group clear bags and I've found a way to strategically fit all of the bags in the Zuca perfectly. However, its packed super tight and I'm thinking I need more room because I literally cannot fit one more thing. I also don't like that is a big black hole. I would prefer a suitcase or one of those Tutto cases which opens up and you can work directly out of it. With my Zuca, everything is stacked so in order to get to certain bags, I have to unpack the whole case and sometimes there's not enough space in the makeup trailer or set up area to do that._

 
yeah i don't like that idea either...that you just have to stack things on top of each other. thats what i like about my case, it has drawers that stay in place regardless of which drawer you take out, but i'm the same as you, i cant fit one more item in it. I've been looking for years for a more efficient case, and for almost 300 bucks, the zuca is NOT it.

ps lindsay, crazy hot port!


----------



## tdm (Jul 12, 2010)

I have the Zucca Pro Artist Bag. I can fit everything I need in there. I'll have to take pics and post here. I put my airbrush kit and a few other things in a bag on top of the Zucca. The seat part has also come in handy for outdoor shoots (when I forgot my chair). 

There is a code for 20 or 30% off. Check Emelle's board.


----------



## khmershortay (Jul 12, 2010)

I purchased my Zuca pro last month and have been using it at my bridal events. I must say I do love it because it doesn't weigh much and easy to carry around. You are correct though, that it's sometime a pain to take out everything because it's stacked. I usually put all of my hair stuff in a different bag and all of my make up I pack into the Zuca and take out all the bags when it's time to do makeup. So Far I am loving it still because it can hold a lot of products, but who knows, in the future maybe I will have more products and need to upgrade. Love how it can be a carry on and how I'm able to sit on it , if needed.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 7, 2010)

I've had my Zuca for a year now & I love it! I posted (old) pics of it here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/k...ng-kit-148991/
Looking back, I wish I would have gotten the Pro Artist Zuca. But at the time it was cheaper/faster to get the MAC one.


----------



## pinklemonade (Aug 7, 2010)

Love my Zuca, I can fit a hell of a lot in it, much more than the suitcase I was using before. I bought the clear top insert bags and I just put in the ones I'm going to need depending on the job (sometimes I do hair, sometimes I don't).

I also carry 1 - 2 MAC Carry All cases (the soft ones) also with my must haves inside.


----------

